# A stupid question.....perhaps



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

So I am loving a smaller 1 12 cab with my full sized Marshall head- these 2 sound like a million bucks together- however aesthetically I am left with the T look- big head on smaller cab- are there any simple solutions for this- or should it even matter?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Shouldn't matter. You could always bump up to a 2x12 cab?


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 2 12 -its just the cab in question sounds crazy good with the Marshall- a perfect match.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

That's your answer then


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It only matters what you look like if you don't _sound_ good.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> It only matters what you look like if you don't _sound_ good.



Yeah Leslie West was an ugly mother but _Mississippi Queen_ sounded awesome so nobody cared.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Turn the cab on its side.

Put the head on the floor or on a stand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The "T" is what you're going to get unless you put the cab in front of the head - which, IMO, won't look any better. When you use a 112 cab, it's part of the package.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Could you make an open front flat black matching box the width of the head and put the 12" cab inside it?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Build a dummy cab the same as the 1X12, or the size of the gap and put it beside the real one. Or stand your head vertically on the floor beside the cab.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Put the 1 x 12 cab inside a slightly oversized fake cabinet (ie: same width as the head) that looks better to you. You could also make it so the speaker tilts up inside the fake cab so it point more at your head. You could also build in some sort of system into the fake cab that holds your pedals, cords or whatever so moving your set up is easier.

I thought the question was a good one, not stupid at all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice legs, shame about the face? 

Never mind all that, just go with what works.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Put the 1 x 12 cab inside a slightly oversized fake cabinet (ie: same width as the head) that looks better to you. You could also make it so the speaker tilts up inside the fake cab so it point more at your head. You could also build in some sort of system into the fake cab that holds your pedals, cords or whatever so moving your set up is easier.
> 
> I thought the question was a good one, not stupid at all.


That was going to be my idea. Build a pair a cable holders with matching cloth to sit beside your 112.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I took a piece of MDF the size of the entire bottom of the amp head, put holes where the head's feet go, and a hole where the handle on top of my cab (I know not all 1x12's have top handles, mine does). Put the MDF down on the cab, the hole where the handle is keeps things from sliding around.....the amp's feet go in their little holes, keeping them from sliding. It's still a T, but a very stable one. And, no, I don't care.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Turn the cab on its side.
> 
> Put the head on the floor or on a stand.


What I was gonna say. I would just add that the head can be stood on it's end next to the cab. Sometimes that looks better. Head not on top of the cab is actually better for tone (the speaker vibrates the amp; not ideal, which is why some amps, like some old Voxes, and especially higher powered heads like the Fender 400PS, had a separate stand for the head despite being a nice match, size-wise, for the cab).

I hate the T as well, but tone is more important.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pstratman said:


> I have a 2 12 -its just the cab in question sounds crazy good with the Marshall- a perfect match.


Just curious, is this the Tone Tools cab w/ Guytron speaker?


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Alex you got it- man does that cab make my Marshall sound amazing- I think it is one of the best Marshall tones I have ever heard. Now before people jump on that- I go for the Marshall plexi type tone- with a strat- probably my favourite sound if done right.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Was thinking about one of these ampendage stands and sitting my head in front of the speaker on the floor, or I could keep the head on its own stand- already have a different amp stand- so put the head on that one- facing me but not facing the audience......


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Personally I think a head on a stand without a cab underneath (a la the Fender 400PS ad above) looks weird (in a bad way). Riffing off what you said in that last post, it occurs to me that a great place for the head would be front of stage (facing you , rear to the audience as you said) but not too elevated. Like next to your pedalboard (if you have one) not much off the floor if at all, and tilted back a bit (like a Twin with those metal side legs). That would be better for top mounted amps vs bottom like Marshalls, but still. You can then use shorter guitar cables (less noise, more highs) and just get a frick long speaker cable (totally fine), AND the controls are right there in front of you in case a tweak is required.

It would be easy enough to cut out 2 wooden L brackets to do the job. If you don't connect them with a crossmember they will be small and easy to transport. Or the crossmember can be removable - just sits in a slot. See my super-detailed professional CAD mockup attached (not to scale; general idea - can make it taller or whatever; crossmember slot in yellow).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Personally I think a head on a stand without a cab underneath (a la the Fender 400PS ad above) looks weird (in a bad way). Riffing off what you said in that last post, it occurs to me that a great place for the head would be front of stage (facing you , rear to the audience as you said) but not too elevated. Like next to your pedalboard (if you have one) not much off the floor if at all, and tilted back a bit (like a Twin with those metal side legs). That would be better for top mounted amps vs bottom like Marshalls, but still. You can then use shorter guitar cables (less noise, more highs) and just get a frick long speaker cable (totally fine), AND the controls are right there in front of you in case a tweak is required.
> 
> It would be easy enough to cut out 2 wooden L brackets to do the job. If you don't connect them with a crossmember they will be small and easy to transport. Or the crossmember can be removable - just sits in a slot. See my super-detailed professional CAD mockup attached (not to scale; general idea - can make it taller or whatever; crossmember slot in yellow).
> 
> View attachment 86561


I like that front of stage idea!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> Just curious, is this the Tone Tools cab w/ Guytron speaker?


One of the best sounding cabs I've owned and ideally suited to a Marshall imho.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the one!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pstratman said:


> That's the one!


The story goes is that I owned that cab for 10 years, sold it to @davetcan and he kindly sold it back to me. With the two combo amps I have now, it didn't make sense for me to keep it (for now....).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

How about a road case, like this one in the pic (but big head/small cab)










Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> How about a road case, like this one in the pic (but big head/small cab)


That's just asking for overheating problems (and also hella expensive for a custom case).


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

looks awesome- but it also look heavy.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

???

Buy a 212 cab and remove one speaker and cover the hole in the baffle. 
Huge internal volume for a single 12.
Or replace the baffle with a single center mounted 12.

???


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Traynor does a 29" wide 1x12


Traynor - Custom Valve 60 Watt 1x12 Guitar Extension Cabinet - Black


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I already have the cab I want- that's the point.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Then suck it up I guess


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

So you already have the cab you want but you don't like how it looks.
So you start a whole thread getting guys to brainstorm alternatives for you, just as you asked but you reject the idea of getting a different cab because you like the one you have.
In reality, you started a thread so you could bitch and moan about something you already like.

May I suggest in future you preface your bitch-n-moan threads with the word "Rant" in the title please.

We can't help you if you don't want to be helped.

If all you want to do is complain about your gear, that's perfectly fine.
I get that.
Just please don't make it appear you're looking for help.
Thanks.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> you started a thread so you could bitch and moan about something you already like.


He hasn't done any bitching or moaning in this thread, are you talking about a different one?
To me, the first post was very clear he wanted to keep the cab and was only concerned about the aesthetics. Not sure what is so wrong with that.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you jb.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

P.S. I appreciate everyone's ideas!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

So ... what's the retained solution ? Who wins ?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, if you like _that _Marshall and _that _cabinet, you either get used to muffin top or you build a box that makes the cab look wider, I guess.

There are lots of companies that make 'Marshall' heads that aren't the traditional shape. Friedman for one, Traynor for another.  I love my YBA1 on my vertical 212, but I'm admittedly not really a 'Marshall' guy.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

jb welder said:


> He hasn't done any bitching or moaning in this thread, are you talking about a different one?
> To me, the first post was very clear he wanted to keep the cab and was only concerned about the aesthetics. Not sure what is so wrong with that.


Exactly what are we, as a community, supposed to do about the aesthetics?
He has an amp.
He has a cabinet.
He doesn't like how they look together.
He posts a thread asking for help.
Just what the blue flying fuck are we supposed to do?
What does he expect?
That we waive our magic wands and change the laws of the universe so that it becomes a pairing that looks good instead of silly?
I'm sorry but none of us has that ability.
There is, in fact, nothing anybody can do about it.
Not if he won't entertain the thought of a different cabinet or a different amp.
By definition that makes the post a rant.
A complaint for which there is no solution.
In other words, a pointless bitch and moan.
And that's fine.
We've all bitched about something that can't be helped.
Just don't try to make it look like something it's not.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> In other words, a pointless bitch and moan.


You kind of help this post being what you hate about it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

If you look back in the thread you'll see I was originally trying to help.
Then he stated he didn't want a different cab.
That changes my disposition.
What's the point of the thread if he has no interest in solving his problem?

You will find that I am long-suffering and patient with people who genuinely want help.
I will even read and sympathize with someone who just wants to complain.
If they clearly state it's just a rant.
When they spur the membership into expending time and thought trying to solve the problem in a wasted effort it pisses me off.

I did actually think of a solution but I doubt he'd be interested as it is pretty complicated.
He could open up the amp and desolder every component and completely disassemble the amp
Find a schematic for the amp.
Buy or build a smaller cabinet and chassis that better fits the 112 cab and re-engineer/rebuild the amp into the smaller box.
That's not a route I would be interested if it was me but it has the virtue of being a viable solution.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I might be wrong here BMW-KTM, but it looks like you assume a lot on his behalf here. OP might just adopt one of the few suggestions given. We don't know yet. There are good ones.

I'm just trying to see why you can't accept that he doesn't want any other cab for his speaker. Says up front he's found his tone in that particular cab size and built. He's looking for an aesthetic solution to a look he's not comfortable with. What you propose is something few would be willing to do. It's the most complex solution to a simple problem. The bigger cab built around his existing small one is the easiest.

If you can't deal with this kind of "perception" request, just let the thread go where it will. No need to get all pumped up over it.

Keep it simple.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

pstratman said:


> I already have the cab I want- that's the point.


How could I have possibly misunderstood this?
Of *course* he wants a different cab.
It's right there in black and white.
It was so wrong of me to assume he didn't want the near impossible; to keep his existing cab and somehow make it look better than a Tee shaped rig.

My bad.
Sorry guys.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Really ?









You're a riot ! Forums eh ?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm glad you're getting amusement out of it.
I think the whole situation is stupid.
Building another cabinet around the existing cabinet makes less sense to me than rehousing the amp.
Or better yet, just abandoning the cab altogether and getting a bigger one.
A cab in a cab is the dumbest idea I've seen today.

Whatever ....

You boys go out and play.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow- I didn't realize I would create this type of drama. All I can say is please don't get angry about the situation- yes I have the head and cab I like- just trying to see what others do when faced with the T look- that's all- this wasn't meant to be a giant think tank(I really do appreciate all the input though). So many great and varied ideas does show me that this look must bother other guitar players as well. I am thinking I will raise the cab with a stand and put the head on the ground. I think this will look better to me- it's all about the sound anyway........ that's why I said "a stupid question" originally- the last thing I want to do is piss people off. Thanks everyone- AWESOME DISCUSSION!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> Exactly what are we, as a community, supposed to do about the aesthetics?
> He has an amp.
> He has a cabinet.
> He doesn't like how they look together.
> ...


Wow, your thinking on this is really stuck. You don't think there is any possible way to change how it looks without altering the inner dimensions of the cab? That's ridiculous. And thinking that way would be just fine if you didn't get all worked up about it and go on the attack.
How about this off the top of my head, some fold out supports on hinges running along both sides of the cab. They make the cab look wider when in use, but fold in out of the way for moving and transport.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

How about this .. 
112 cab, case of beer beside it on it's side, head on top.
If it doesn't line up .. after 8, who cares.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Will you show us the result ?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't "get" why it's such a big deal that I find this all to be so stupid.
The amp and cab don't match but God forbid we should do something intelligent about that.

Now the suggestion is drilling holes in a perfectly good cabinet to install hinges and fake panels.
That's an option?
My god ...
And you guys think *I'm* being unreasonable.
Wow.

Hinges ....
Box in a box ....
Is this the Red Green show?
Where's the duct tape?
Where's the hidden camera?

I already gave the most sensible solution offered so far.
Get a 2x12 cab and replace the baffle with a 1x12.
Done.

It's not a new or strange idea.
It's also not all that difficult.
Boogie already makes exactly such a cab.
The Wide Body cabs.
They sound great.

Trash me all you want.
I'm done with this nonsense thread.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

Changing the cab will change the tone. He loves the tone the way it is.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> I don't "get" why it's such a big deal that I find this all to be so stupid.
> The amp and cab don't match but God forbid we should do something intelligent about that.
> 
> Now the suggestion is drilling holes in a perfectly good cabinet to install hinges and fake panels.
> ...


Talk about rant ...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

oops....


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotta love the ignore function! As far as making it look better- put some curtains along the bottom of the head to hide the fact the cab is narrower. LOL


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

gtrguy said:


> Gotta love the ignore function! As far as making it look better- put some curtains along the bottom of the head to hide the fact the cab is narrower. LOL


LOL, this is the best one to date. Like a magic trick.
That guy has a killer tone eh ? Pull the curtain and TADA ! Tiny cab.

I hadn't put anybody on ignore here yet. Thanks gtrguy for pointing it. Guess it's time to use the button.

...

...

Done.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Gotta love the ignore function! As far as making it look better- put some curtains along the bottom of the head to hide the fact the cab is narrower. LOL


Or have a skrim made and hide the whole thing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, if you like _that _Marshall and _that _cabinet, you either get used to muffin top or you build a box that makes the cab look wider, I guess.
> 
> There are lots of companies that make 'Marshall' heads that aren't the traditional shape. Friedman for one, Traynor for another.  I love my YBA1 on my vertical 212, but I'm admittedly not really a 'Marshall' guy.


This!

I was going to suggest checking the chassis to see what the smallest headshell could be, then get Derrick Bell, or someone, to build one.

Could we see a picture of the two together please? Or at least tell us which Marshall head you have.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Just to be a $hit disturber, you should bring your head & cab over to A/B them with the Stephenson front-vented cab I got from Pete. It's 28W X 18H x 14D (no T look), not too heavy & incredible bottom end from a 112.

1 x 12 Speaker Cabinet by Stephenson Amplification


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The purple one? That Fender cab is also from Pete.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> How about this ..
> 112 cab, case of beer beside it on it's side, head on top.
> If it doesn't line up .. after 8, who cares.


This is the best idea here! 

If you don't drink, well no wonder the muffin-top bothers you. They all get better lookin' at closing time! 

Just kidding, I still think; "build an accessory box the same height as the cab and the necessary width to fit". Hell, put grill cloth on it to help it blend in.




...........and then refrigerate the accessory box and *put beer in it! *


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can get a second matching cabinet to put next to the first one, a backup cabinet, it doesn't need to be hooked up.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, now I want to see pictures of that 112!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

amagras said:


> Well, now I want to see pictures of that 112!


Just looks like most closed back 1x12 cabs


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Just looks like most closed back 1x12 cabs


I had to, couldn't live without knowing  

Is this the one from the OP? I didn't read the whole thread


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, pretty sure it is. Very "big" sounding cab, great for a Marshall.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah that's it- looks better with your gear....lol- but who cares- it sounds sweet...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I really should take the time to read the whole thread here


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Cab on stand- head on the ground....


----------

